# Wireless Webcam Access Problems



## Da Mail Man (Apr 13, 2010)

Greetings all,

.....about 4 years ago i purchased a lynksys wireless webcam and attempted to connect it up to my dr friends router in his office admin area..i could not get it to work and it sat on a shelf until last w/e....

.....i loaded the software and it stated that all settings were fine....then, it said that if i wanted to view the webcam from another computer from outside this location, to click on a link which unfortunately went nowhere....

...from what i can make out, it has/had to do with "dns hosting" (?)....the camera has a web address of 192.168.xx.xxx  (x's not really in there!). so, how do i view this camera from another location?..what is this dns hosting crapola?....thanks!


----------



## Geoff (Apr 13, 2010)

What was the link that you tried to visit on an outside computer, was it the 192.x.x.x link?  You most likely will need to setup port forwarding on your router to allow outside access to the select port(s) of the webcam.  I don't own one of these personally, however it sounds like setting up a free dns account from dyndns.org is what you are looking for, that will allow you to access your home network via an actual website and not the IP (i.e. home202.dyndns.org instead of 16.210.20.3), although you should be able to access it via the IP when you get the ports forwarded.


----------



## Da Mail Man (Apr 13, 2010)

[-0MEGA-];1453826 said:
			
		

> What was the link that you tried to visit on an outside computer, was it the 192.x.x.x link?  You most likely will need to setup port forwarding on your router to allow outside access to the select port(s) of the webcam.  I don't own one of these personally, however it sounds like setting up a free dns account from dyndns.org is what you are looking for, that will allow you to access your home network via an actual website and not the IP (i.e. home202.dyndns.org instead of 16.210.20.3), although you should be able to access it via the IP when you get the ports forwarded.



************************
...i simply did an "in house test" at that location with the "192 address" and it went nowhere...i am on and reading a dns frebie site as we speak and just a bit confused...it is listing MY ip address and why i do not know....i want tohave myself or my Dr. friend to be able to access that camera from his/my computer off site.....as i see it, i should just be able to punch in teh ip address of the camera to be able to view it unless i am wrong...


----------



## Geoff (Apr 13, 2010)

So as of now you can not access the webcam even locally?  Did you setup the webcam with an IP or is it getting one automatically?  What happens if you enter that website into your browser?


----------



## Da Mail Man (Apr 13, 2010)

[-0MEGA-];1453834 said:
			
		

> So as of now you can not access the webcam even locally?  Did you setup the webcam with an IP or is it getting one automatically?  What happens if you enter that website into your browser?



***********************
sorry for the delay in my response as i had a phone call.....let's set this aside for a second and approach this from another angle...i have the web address (192. blah blah..) of the camera at the office....HOW can i access the camera?..can i simply punch in the ip address in the address bar of my browser?...again, i am on teh free dns page and am stopped dead because it lists my ip address automatically...should i punch in the ip of the camera?


----------



## Geoff (Apr 13, 2010)

You don't need to mess with DNS if you are doing this locally, unless you have a server managing DNS there isn't much you can do anyways in that regard.  Simply type in the IP in your browser and the configuration and/or the webcam itself will show up.


----------



## Da Mail Man (Apr 13, 2010)

[-0MEGA-];1453845 said:
			
		

> You don't need to mess with DNS if you are doing this locally, unless you have a server managing DNS there isn't much you can do anyways in that regard.  Simply type in the IP in your browser and the configuration and/or the webcam itself will show up.



************************

no, doing this (access) off site.....

currently using this site for access; http://www.dyndns.com/


----------



## Geoff (Apr 13, 2010)

Da Mail Man said:


> ************************
> 
> no, doing this (access) off site.....
> 
> currently using this site for access; http://www.dyndns.com/


You just said you are trying to get this working locally first...

Once you can confirm that it works over your local network, then try to get it working over the internet.  You are trying to skip steps.


----------



## Da Mail Man (Apr 13, 2010)

[-0MEGA-];1453940 said:
			
		

> You just said you are trying to get this working locally first...
> 
> Once you can confirm that it works over your local network, then try to get it working over the internet.  You are trying to skip steps.



*************i briefly tried it (i think) to do this locally but, now that i think of it, i clicked on a page that went no place and was stopped dead...i believe the dead page was having to do with dns services....(see link previous post)....so, i know the camera is set up correctly but, now is the problem of accessing it OFF SITE..the web dns site as above, doesn't tell me how to access the camera...i have an "account" set up but, i am stopped right here...(will be back in 2 hrs for reply!)....


----------



## Geoff (Apr 13, 2010)

Da Mail Man said:


> *************i briefly tried it (i think) to do this locally but, now that i think of it, i clicked on a page that went no place and was stopped dead...i believe the dead page was having to do with dns services....(see link previous post)....so, i know the camera is set up correctly but, now is the problem of accessing it OFF SITE..the web dns site as above, doesn't tell me how to access the camera...i have an "account" set up but, i am stopped right here...(will be back in 2 hrs for reply!)....


Do you need a username and password to view the video from the webcam?  If you do, I would setup the IP of the webcam in the DMZ of the router.  When you try to access your webcam over the internet, use your DNS name that you registered and add the port of the webcam, for instance http://mydnsname.dyndns.org:5600  That way when you enter in that address, the router will no where to send that information.  Make sure though that your dyndns account is setup with your correct external IP.


----------



## Da Mail Man (Apr 15, 2010)

[-0MEGA-];1453992 said:
			
		

> Do you need a username and password to view the video from the webcam?  If you do, I would setup the IP of the webcam in the DMZ of the router.  When you try to access your webcam over the internet, use your DNS name that you registered and add the port of the webcam, for instance http://mydnsname.dyndns.org:5600  That way when you enter in that address, the router will no where to send that information.  Make sure though that your dyndns account is setup with your correct external IP.



****************
*...this is the 1st opportunity to get back to the forum...
*
1) _"Do you need a username and password to view the video from the webcam? _
***the webcam was already assigned an ip address through the router.*

2) _"When you try to access your webcam over the internet, use your DNS name that you registered"_...
***i have a user name on the site that i mentioned earlier in this thread but, it would appear that the site falls short as it just simply stops and gives you no further directions. if i type the assigned address of the camera by the router in his office, MY system wants to think it is looking for that address on MY router and thusly, it goes no place.*

_"..and add the port of the webcam, for instance http://mydnsname.dyndns.org:5600 _
***humn, maybe i might try what you wrote here above and see if that works outright.*

_"That way when you enter in that address, the router will no where to send that information.  Make sure though that your dyndns account is setup with your correct external IP."_
***external ip?, you mean the address of the camera as mentioned above?*

***THANKS FOR THE PATIENCE AS THIS IS BEYOND ANYTHING I HAVE DONE SO FAR!*


----------



## Geoff (Apr 15, 2010)

> 1) _"Do you need a username and password to view the video from the webcam? _
> ***the webcam was already assigned an ip address through the router.*


That is not what I asked.  I asked if you need a username and password to access the webcam.



> 2) _"When you try to access your webcam over the internet, use your DNS name that you registered"_...
> ***i have a user name on the site that i mentioned earlier in this thread but, it would appear that the site falls short as it just simply stops and gives you no further directions. if i type the assigned address of the camera by the router in his office, MY system wants to think it is looking for that address on MY router and thusly, it goes no place.*


When you register there, you create your own DNS name that is used externally.  You then either enter in your IP manually, or install their DynDNS Updater software on your computer.



> _"That way when you enter in that address, the router will no where to send that information.  Make sure though that your dyndns account is setup with your correct external IP."_
> ***external ip?, you mean the address of the camera as mentioned above?*


The IP address of your modem, not the one of your webcam.  Go here to find your external IP, and enter it in DynDNS.

http://www.whatismyip.com/


----------



## Da Mail Man (Apr 16, 2010)

greetings all,

..ok, i will attempt to get the ip of the cable modem serving that office and go from there. however, it will be a few days as the office is a bit of a distance....will advise........THANKS!


----------



## Da Mail Man (Apr 20, 2010)

...ok, FINALLY obtained the ip address of the cable modem at the office...but, this is as far as i can go and am still stuck...maybe i will re-read the posts...


----------



## Da Mail Man (Apr 21, 2010)

*.???*


----------



## Geoff (Apr 21, 2010)

You said you were going to re-read the posts.  I assume that didn't help you?


----------



## Da Mail Man (Apr 21, 2010)

[-0MEGA-];1458695 said:
			
		

> You said you were going to re-read the posts.  I assume that didn't help you?



...CORRECT...i have the ip and still don't know how to connect...i think i bit off more then i can chew here!...


----------



## Da Mail Man (Apr 30, 2010)

.....all out of ideas as to how to access this camera.......


----------



## Da Mail Man (May 2, 2010)

..........ttt


----------



## Da Mail Man (May 6, 2010)

*.....well, looks like this thread has died......*


----------



## Geoff (May 6, 2010)

Hard to figure out the issue without being there.


----------



## Da Mail Man (May 6, 2010)

[-0MEGA-];1466421 said:
			
		

> Hard to figure out the issue without being there.



well, i have all the info (apparently) but don't know how to "link" it all together...in effect, what/where/how do i type in my browser (???) to send a command to turn on or allow me access to the webcam through the internet and cable modem?


----------



## Da Mail Man (May 12, 2010)

[-0MEGA-];1466421 said:
			
		

> Hard to figure out the issue without being there.


**********************************

..well let's recap; 

1) i have the cable modem's ip address

2) i have a dns server in place (i think i said that correctly)

3) my belief is that having both the aforementioned, i should be able to access the camera but, don't know where to start or what to type and where to "sign in'' or type in to obtain access to the camera....

4) do i type "something" into the address bar?

....i am running out of time and think i stumped the forum again...


----------

